# Let's talk about IASCA finals.



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Am I correct in thinking:

Iasca SQC Finals have in the past,
been held in Indianapolis Indiana around the end of September? 

The cap points I got at the summer showdown in September will count towards this years cap points total?

That number is 50 to qualify? 

This last part of the qualifying rules means I still have to go to half the shows even after I get the 50 points?:

*Competitor Members must attend and compete at no less than 50% of the SPE events scheduled within a 250 mile radius of their home town. *

Anything I missed?

When do they generally make the announcement for finals location and time so I can plan accordingly? 

Thanks.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Last year Finals was in Indianapolis and Redding,CA.
The several years prior to that it was held in Daytona Beach FL, at the same time as Spring Break Nationals.
from 2006-2008 it was held in Atlanta GA during Nopi Nationals.
in 2005 it was held in conjunction with USACi Finals in Kansas City,MO
2004 was in Memphis
2003 was joint finals w MECA in Lousiville KY
2002 and 01 was in Charlotte NC
2000 was in Oklahoma City OK
1999 was Greenville SC

Finals Qualifications for this season has not been fully announced.
There will be incentives in place for those with the most points in their class.

Finals Location has not been determined yet--but a Co-Located Finals between ALL organizations is in the works. If this happens it will be the 1st time , I think ever, that it has happened. Spring Break Nationals at one time hosted every Organization at once, but it hasnt happened in over a decade.

I would expect an announcement around March.

your points from EOSS will count toward this year, which was the agreement we reached when we set up the event


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

There was some voting on iasca's Facebook page this past week on possible locations and the consensus was in the Nashville area (as opposed to Indy) along with an undetermined west coast location. 

That doesn't mean anything official of course, but I think the Nashville area would be closer for the usac crowd (Texas, Louisiana, Arkansas) and that is pretty much home base for meca, so it seems the most likely possibility.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

pocket5s said:


> There was some voting on iasca's Facebook page this past week on possible locations and the consensus was in the Nashville area (as opposed to Indy) along with an undetermined west coast location.
> 
> That doesn't mean anything official of course, but I think the Nashville area would be *closer for the usac crowd* (Texas, Louisiana, Arkansas) and that is pretty much home base for meca, so it seems the most likely possibility.


You interpreted that VERY different from how I did. Louisville was also another popular choice. 
I liked Louisville when I was there. 
Choices also include surrounding cities and areas--key is to find somewhere affordable that can house all 4 organizations


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

pocket5s said:


> There was some voting on iasca's Facebook page this past week on possible locations and the consensus was in the Nashville area (as opposed to Indy) along with an undetermined west coast location.
> 
> That doesn't mean anything official of course, but I think the Nashville area would be closer for the usac crowd (Texas, Louisiana, Arkansas) and that is pretty much home base for meca, so it seems the most likely possibility.


Dallas Texas be good!


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

You are correct Mic. Votes for KY are up more than when I last looked  almost even with Nashville. 

Dallas would work for usac but nobody else


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Invisible thanks button for you Mic.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

pocket5s said:


> You are correct Mic. Votes for KY are up more than when I last looked  almost even with Nashville.
> 
> Dallas would work for usac but nobody else


Wishful thinking out loud hehe


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

It'd be nice for me, I'm only 4 hours away. Nashville and Indy are both 10.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

10 is not bad... Indy is like 17 for me!  So that is a huge factor!


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

pocket5s said:


> There was some voting on *iasca's Facebook page* this past week on possible locations and the consensus was in the Nashville area (as opposed to Indy) along with an undetermined west coast location.
> 
> That doesn't mean anything official of course, but I think the Nashville area would be closer for the usac crowd (Texas, Louisiana, Arkansas) and that is pretty much home base for meca, so it seems the most likely possibility.


Was this a public thing? I don't see anything on the facebook page.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

goodstuff said:


> Was this a public thing? I don't see anything on the facebook page.


http://www.facebook.com/groups/200638733310823/

Scroll down about 12 posts or so, there is the poll there.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Just wanted to link the announcement thread to this page.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...a-meca-usaci-db-drag-finals-announcement.html


----------

